# Middle back sway



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

When you say sway, do you mean it goes back and forth as he walks? Sometimes puppies have very, very awkward things they'll do for a while and grow out of, and some of them have trouble establishing a regular, normal gait because they're just so darn waggy and interested in everything.

On the flip side, there are lots of bone and joint problems med/large breed dogs can have that can cause problems with the way they walk.

Can you go into more detail about what it looks like or maybe post a video?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

More clarification would help. Is the topline (back) itself swayed - ie dipping downward - at a standstill? Or, when he moves, is he "racking" back and forth? If it is when moving, watch to see if both front and rear are moving forward and back at the same time - pacing. This will cause the body to rock. 
Puppies also tend to "roll" over the shoulder when on the move - it's "baby fat" - loose skin which they have not grown into yet.
Hip and knee issues can affect gait, as well, so if it is none of the above, then havinh prelim hips/elbows, or patella rads done might be in order.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Wiggle, waggle....*

Henry has a noticeable waggle in his walk (2 yrs). It looks as though he is a little pigeon-toed in the hind feet. The vet isn't concerned. He said if there were structural problems, he wouldn't do stairs or jump up well. He does those things veerrrrry well! He is a gorgeous boy, but I imagine his gait would be a problem in conformation. Not our thing, so we just treasure everything about him.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Auretrvr said:


> Henry has a noticeable waggle in his walk (2 yrs). It looks as though he is a little pigeon-toed in the hind feet. The vet isn't concerned. He said if there were structural problems, he wouldn't do stairs or jump up well. He does those things veerrrrry well! He is a gorgeous boy, but I imagine his gait would be a problem in conformation. Not our thing, so we just treasure everything about him.


 
This is not necessarily true. We had an English import with moderate to severe hip dysplasia. He remained asymptomatic nearly his entire life, because we were diligent in keeping his weight down, providing good nutrition and appropriate exercise. He did stairs, played ball, swam, and hunted with my husband. Additionally, I have seen young dogs who were dysplastic who were stoical re: pain. Had radiographs not been done, it may never have been discovered, and they might have ended up with even worse problems later in life.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Can I add Noah to this as well? 

My vet said the same thing, he should grow out of it. when I look at him from behind he has a swagger in his walk. Meaning his middle sorta wiggles like an S when he walks. I'm not discribing this well. He does not walk the same as my moms german shepherd, the shepherd walks pretty much Straight when he walks forward the entire body is in line. Noah walks in a straight line, but his body moves in the middle. 

I know when he was little he had that back legs longer in comparison to the front look for a bit, but I think at 10 months he has almost reached his full height. So now I start thinking the wiggle should be going?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh I like the wiggle, I just wonder about it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Noey said:


> Can I add Noah to this as well?
> 
> My vet said the same thing, he should grow out of it. when I look at him from behind he has a swagger in his walk. Meaning his middle sorta wiggles like an S when he walks. I'm not discribing this well. He does not walk the same as my moms german shepherd, the shepherd walks pretty much Straight when he walks forward the entire body is in line. Noah walks in a straight line, but his body moves in the middle.
> 
> I know when he was little he had that back legs longer in comparison to the front look for a bit, but I think at 10 months he has almost reached his full height. So now I start thinking the wiggle should be going?


I'd ask the same question - do the front and back legs on the same side move forward and back in unison?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I will have to check later today when I'm home. Now I'll think about it all day.... : )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I always called it the 'belly sway' Ike does this on occasion. Usually when he's moving lazily. When he's alert and focused while moving, it goes away.


----------



## lanyr (Jan 21, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I'd ask the same question - do the front and back legs on the same side move forward and back in unison?


I just watched him walk and yes it seems that front and back legs on the same side move in unison. Is this a bad thing? And just like Noah described the middle back sways like an S when he walks however when he starts walking a little faster or running the swaying is gone. It looks like he only does that sway thing when he's just walking.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pacing is not necessarily "bad", and the fact that when he picks up speed he moves into a trot is good. Sometimes pacing is just laziness, more often it's structural - angulation between front and rear is unbalanced, ration of length of back to height, etc.



lanyr said:


> I just watched him walk and yes it seems that front and back legs on the same side move in unison. Is this a bad thing? And just like Noah described the middle back sways like an S when he walks however when he starts walking a little faster or running the swaying is gone. It looks like he only does that sway thing when he's just walking.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lanyr,
Middle back sway,Honey has this but she has H/D it maybe nothing with your pup but would not wait until 12 months to get it checked again she was diagnosed at 8 months I am sorry as don't want to worry you but if there is a problem the earlier you find out the better,please keep us informed.


----------

